
Journal retracts paper claiming neurological damage from HPV vaccine - onychomys
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/05/journal-retracts-paper-claiming-neurological-damage-hpv-vaccine
======
LinuxBender
I can never find anything in these articles that support or reject the claims
of either side. If both sides would publish their full scientific process and
allow me to repeat their process and findings, perhaps that would lend some
credibility to either side.

